# Steuerzeichen für Zeilenumbrüche



## HeRaider (30. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

ich hoffe mal, dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt. Momentan schreibe ich an einem Programm das mehrere XML-Dateien zu einer großen XML-Datei zusammenfasst. Dazu erstelle ich einen DOM und füge an den nötigen Stellen dann die anderen XML-Dateien ein. Funktioniert bis hier auch wunderbar.
Das Problem das dann allerdings auftaucht ist doch sehr störend. Wenn ich dieses XML dann nämlich schreibe wird mir hinter jede Zeile ein Zeilenumbruch gemacht. Ist eigentlich auch so gewollt. Das Problem hierbei ist jedoch, dass dieser Zeilenumbruch in manchen Programmen durch ein Steuerzeichen sichtbar ist. Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich das in den Griff bekomme?
Übrigens bei mir kann ich diese Steuerzeichen selber nicht sehen (hab hier leider Vista am laufen). Codiert ist die XML-Datei in UTF-8 und das muss auch so sein und darf nicht geändert werden.

Hier mal der Code den ich zum schreiben verwende:


```
DOMImplementation objDomImp = mobjDoc.getImplementation();
			DOMImplementationLS objImpLS = (DOMImplementationLS) objDomImp.
																					getFeature("LS", "3.0");
			LSSerializer objSerializer = objImpLS.createLSSerializer();
			LSOutput objLSOut = objImpLS.createLSOutput();
			objLSOut.setEncoding("UTF-8");
			objLSOut.setByteStream(mobjOutput);
			DOMConfiguration objDOMconfig = objSerializer.getDomConfig();
			objDOMconfig.setParameter("format-pretty-print" , true);
			
			objSerializer.setNewLine(System.getProperty("line.seperator"));
			
			objSerializer.write(mobjDoc, objLSOut);
```
Übrigens wer sich über die Variablennamen wundert ist so Konvention bei uns und kommt ursprünglich von C#  :?


----------



## Gast (31. Jan 2008)

Dann müssen diejenigen, die dieses Steuerzeichen angezeigt bekommen wohl ihre Darstellung auf UTF-8 umstellen...


----------



## HeRaider (31. Jan 2008)

Hm das war beim ersten Mal ich und bei mir war auf UTF-8 gestellt.


----------

